# Price of APR vs Revo Stage I tuning



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

How much did you pay for your revo or apr stage I tune not including tax because I know this varies depending where you live. 

I need your advise. I live in Cyprus Europe and my local APR dealer is charging me 1029 euro + tax for APR stage I and i can get a discount to 970 + tax is if I pay cash. The tuning includes a 4 different modes that can be adjusted by the cruise control button. 

Stock mode, 95 octane, 98 octane and valet mode where the turbo does not boost. 

Revo on the other hand charges 549 euro +tax for stage I. That does no include the serial port switch to switch between performance modes so if I want to switch I need to visit the dealer or pay another 133 euro. Even if I buy the switch Revo is 40% cheaper. 

I was always an APR guy and APR gives about 10% more torque and a few more ponies with 98 octane fuel that I plan to use. do you think is worth going for APR and paying 40% more or should I just go with Revo. Mind you we have 3 Revo dealers here and only 

one APR so I cannot get another quote from APR.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Run away from that place. My best friend drove from "former" west Germany to Berlin to get his APR tune on a MK6 GTI but he pay the average price that you find in the USA. The people selling you the tune are crooks. I would send the ECU to PR directly and have it ship it back. I bet Revo is more affordable.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Revo tends to be more affordable in the US as well. I had APR on my mk6 GTI and enjoyed it, but have Revo on both my Q5 and S3 and have enjoyed it as well. 

From my perspective here in the US, when APR has a sale they are close to the same price as Revo, but Revo just keeps that lower price year round. To me, if you go with a known tuning company you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yea I think so as wel. Why the hell would anyone charge twice the price of the competition when your competitor offers similar gains and has as good reputation? I wonder if APR monitors these dealers....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

vayron333 said:


> Yea I think so as wel. Why the hell would anyone charge twice the price of the competition when your competitor offers similar gains and has as good reputation? I wonder if APR monitors these dealers....


Outside the US, pricing is set by the importer in each country. Many countries don't allow suggested retail pricing, let alone enforced. Unfortunately, the US dollar is strong right now, so many of our importers are feeling the pinch. That's particularly true in Europe with the EUR almost at parity with the USD. 

I happen to know the Cypress dealer well and he's a good guy offering good support. I can't say one way or another on the pricing as that's his business, but I can say that you won't be disappointed dealing with him.


----------



## JshWon (Aug 14, 2001)

vayron333 said:


> The tuning includes a 4 different modes that can be adjusted by the cruise control button.
> 
> Stock mode, 95 octane, 98 octane and valet mode where the turbo does not boost.


Wait is this available for our cars now? I've been waiting for this if so APR.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Unsure if you have seen but you can also even just flash your car yourself right at home with UniConnect.

Unitronic UniConnect+ Programming Tool (2008+)

https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/unitronic-uniconnect-programming-tool-uh008-tla


----------

